# Endoscopy, slight mucosal swelling at 32cm?



## fezz998 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi guys, new here, been for a gastro endoscopy today, only ever had heartburn once a couple of months ago, lasted a couple of weeks almost none stop, not had any since all feels normal, went for the endoscopy anyway expecting nothing and all was normal apart from slight\small sub-mucosal swelling at 32cm, no inflamation etc, the doc didn't really furnish me with alot of info, said he took a sample from the overlying mucosa for tests which he said will most likely come back normal, if normal he would recommend referring for ultrasound EUS in a different hospital, I think I think he said it could just be fat but I wasn't really with it after sedation, I have not got a clue what any of this means, any ideas? I suppose it could be cancer but wanted reassurance it could be something else benign? I did have alot of burning/acid reflux for 2 weeks solid, well actually had it for a week then got put on lansoprazole for 2 weeks then had another week of hyperacidity when I came of it! That was all a month ago, been fine since.

I understand the sub mucosal layer is under the mucosal layer, how could the doc tell that from a camera?

Any help appreciated while I worry in the meantime, to top it all off I'm already battling prostatitis and had a massive reaction to ciprofloxacin, nicknamed being a floxie, tendon, muscle and neurological problems since taking it, also added to the heartburn and every cipro pill felt like it got stuck and burned in my esophagus, linked?

Thanks guys!
Tim age 34


----------

